# Positionieren mit Lenze 9400 Servodrive



## olitheis (24 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
zum Antrieb einer Linearachse wird uns vom Lieferant ein Lenze Servoantrieb 9400 mitgeliefert.
Unsere Applikation ist eigentlich sehr einfach, jedoch kann ich in der Doku etwas entsprechendes nicht finden:
Und zwar soll die Achse einfach zwischen zwei Positionen hin- und herfahren und Teile aufnehmen und entnehmen. Optional soll die Achse vor dem Teil entnehmen auf eine Warteposition fahren. Jetzt kommt der Knackpunkt: Die anzufahrenden Positionen, sowie die Geschwindigkeiten sollen über das HMI bedienbar sein. Der Regler ist mit einer EtherCAT Schnittstelle ausgerüstet und die SPS ist TwinCAT. 
Meine Frage also: gibt es bei diesem Regler die Möglichkeit bzw. Applikation die 3 Positionen und die dazugehörigen Geschwindigkeiten bedienbar einzurichten? 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Per (24 Januar 2011)

*Tabellenpositionierung*

Hallo olitheis,
na klar lassen sich Geschwindigkeit und Position über die HMI vorgeben. 
Schau dir mal die TA Tabellenpositionierung unter folgenden Link an.


http://src.lenze.com/lenze-bibliothek/de/_start.htm
B1 Servotechnik
B13 Lforce_Servo_Drives_9400
B132 Parametrierung
SW_E94AxHExxxx_TA_Tabellenpositionierung_v1-2_DE.pdf


Gruß Per


----------



## olitheis (24 Januar 2011)

Hallo Per,
danke für den Link!
Wenn ich das also richtig interpretiere, kann ich über eine entsprechende Codestelle/EtherCAT
die Variablen für Positionen, Geschwindigkeiten, Beschleunigung/Verzögerungen und  [FONT=&quot]Verschliffzeiten im Format DINT aus meiner PLCin eine Tabelle an den Regler übergeben(?). Hier wäre optinal auch ein Teach-Modus möglich, indem eine Position angefahren wird und dann in den Regler übernommen werden kann.
Die Codestelle wird denke ich mal im Engineer konfiguriert (auch im Standart-Level möglich?).
Danke nochmal
 
[/FONT]


----------



## Per (24 Januar 2011)

*L-force Engineer High Level*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo olitheis,[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]soweit alles richtig verstanden.[/FONT]
_[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nur der L[/FONT]_[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]-[/FONT]_[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]force Engineer[/FONT]_[FONT=Arial, sans-serif] StateLevel ist gedacht für IBN und Wartungskräfte. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Zum Projektieren empfehle ich dir die High Level Version. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gruß Per [/FONT]


----------



## olitheis (24 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ist den die TA_Tabellenpositionierung grundsätzlich im Standart Level realisierbar?


----------



## Per (24 Januar 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]olitheis,[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]es stehen folgende Varianten zur Verfügung:[/FONT] 

```
[LEFT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2][B]Engineer StateLevel[/B][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2]Ausgestattet mit allen notwendigen Diagnosefunktionen[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2]ist dieses Produkt hervorragend für Servicemitarbeiter[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2]und Inbetriebnehmer geeignet. Mit diesem kostenlosen[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2]Software-Werkzeug können Sie kleinere Projekte mit bis[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2]zu fünf Zielsystemen realisieren.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2][B]Engineer HighLevel[/B][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2]Engineer HighLevel ist die Vollversion, diese kann als Einfach-,[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2]Mehrfach-, Firmen- oder Buyoutlizenz bezogen[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2]werden.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2]Zusätzich zum Leistungsumfang des Engineer StateLevel[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2]sind Funktionen für umfangreiche Projekte enthalten:[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2]Netzwerk aufbauen, Kommunikation verschalten, Funktionsbaustein-[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2]Editor und vieles mehr. Selbst eine Maschinendokumentation[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2]kannin das Engineer-Projekt übernommenwerden.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2]So steht Ihnen an zentraler Stelle immer alles[/SIZE][/FONT][/LEFT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][SIZE=2]zur Verfügung – ohne lange zu suchen.[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Obwohl ich noch nie mit der StateLevel gearbeitet habe empfehle ich dir dir HighLevel Version,[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]besonders für die [/FONT]Kommunikation verschaltung.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gruß Per[/FONT]


----------



## trinitaucher (24 Januar 2011)

olitheis schrieb:


> Hallo Per,
> danke für den Link!
> Wenn ich das also richtig interpretiere, kann ich über eine entsprechende Codestelle/EtherCAT
> die Variablen für Positionen, Geschwindigkeiten, Beschleunigung/Verzögerungen und  [FONT=&quot]Verschliffzeiten im Format DINT aus meiner PLCin eine Tabelle an den Regler übergeben(?). Hier wäre optinal auch ein Teach-Modus möglich, indem eine Position angefahren wird und dann in den Regler übernommen werden kann.
> ...


TwinCAT NC hast du nicht?


----------



## olitheis (25 Januar 2011)

Auf dem Zielsystem läuft Level PLC, zum Programmieren verwende ich NC I.

@Per
könntest Du mir evtl. etwas auf die Sprünge helfen? Denn ich habe etwas Probleme, folgendes zu realisieren:
1. Die Achse soll ja 3 Positionen anfahren können, die aus der Profiltabelle kommen. Diese wiederum wird ja von meiner Visu bzw. PLC gefüttert. Wie werden die Daten denn explizit in die Tabelle geschrieben und wie werden die Daten aus der Tabelle den Positionen zugeordnet? Hintergrund der Frage: Wenn auf der Anlage ein Produktwechel stattfindet, ändern sich auch diese Positionen. Es wird also ein anderes Rezept geladen mit anderen Positionen. In diesem Fall müssen die geänderten Daten ja auch in die Tabelle und wiederum zum Antriebsregler geschrieben werden. Hättest Du evtl. die Möglichkeit, mir ein Beispiel dazu zu geben?

2. Kann ich die Handgeschwindigkeiten auch über die Schnittstelle vorgeben, oder können die nur fest im Regler hinterlegt werden (mit Umschaltung)?

3. Ich habe auch noch Probleme mit der Kommunikation EtherCAT Schnittstelle -> Servo Regler INTERN. Es scheint so, als würde das Netzwerk funktionieren, also die Daten werden zum Slave bzw. zur EtherCAT Schnittstelle am Regler übertragen, jedoch nicht vom Regler 
gelesen. 
Die Ports habe ich soweit gemappt (wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, weche ich genau mappen muß für meine Applik.
Gibt es sonst noch etwas, was hier konfiguriert werden muss?
Danke


----------



## Per (27 Januar 2011)

*Lenze Engineer HighLevel*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo olitheis,[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]um von deiner Steuerung die Daten für die 3 Positionen in den Antriebsregler zu bekommen ist es erstens erforderlich den Engineer HighLevel zu besitzen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]da man im FB-Editor die Daten für die Positionierung auf die einzelnen Ports zur Steuerung legen muss.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In deinem Fall würde ich nur ein Tabellenplatz im Regler benutzen um jeweils den nächste Auftrag von der Steuerung zum Regler zu senden. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Handgeschwindigkeiten können auf gleicher weise in der Applikation eingebunden werden.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ein Beispiel habe ich so nicht,habe im Moment auch kein Engineer zur Hand.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mit der EtherCAT Schnittstelle kann ich dir nicht helfen, habe diese bis jetzt noch nicht eingesetzt.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Per[/FONT]


----------



## cybertracepda (28 Januar 2011)

*Hallo*

Hallo olitheis !
Ich hätte die komplette Ansteuerung über einen FB und ein Programm in Twincat und die Reglerkonfiguration für Lenze 9400 fertig, allerdings über Profibus. Aber man muss einfach die selben Bits wie beim Profibus hernehmen und im Twincat Systemmanager mappen.
Ich könnte dir dieses Programm in Twincat komplett für eine Achse für ein Honorar schreiben, denn wenn Du Beginner auf beiden Systemen bist, dann ist hier sehr viel Zeit und Einarbeitung notwendig, bis alles läuft.
Meine Schnittstelle in Twincat und im Regler beinhaltet 

Positionsliste mit 32 Position, die über einen Zeiger auf die gewünschte Position angefahren werden mit Geschwindigkeisvorgabe, Beschleunigung, Verzögerung und Ruck, Können über HMI vorgegeben werden

Einrichtebetrieb mit wählbarer Geschwindigkeit, Beschleunigung....

Referenzfahrt auf einen Endschalter und dann Position setzen (in Twincat realisiert)

Das ganze System läuft bei mir schon seit 2008 auf vielen Maschinen.
Ich bin in Österreich in der Nähe von Linz zu Hause und würde auch eine Inbetriebnahmeunterstützung gegen Aufwand machen, wenn es nicht zu weit weg ist.

Wenn also Interesse besteht, bitte melden.


----------



## olitheis (3 Februar 2011)

Hallo, das hört sich sehr interessant an. Also hast Du die komplette Achsregelung über TwinCAT PLC realisiert(?).
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du mir ein Projekt für meine Applikation zukommenlassen würdest, allerdings kommt eine honorierung hier leider nicht in Frage. Wenn Du es nur gegen Honorar machen möchtest, kann ich das natürlich auch verstehen.

Wie gesagt, es läuft mit Abstrichen:
Ein Lenze Techniker hat uns eine eigene Applikation zur Verfügung gestellt, in der 3 Positionen in eine Tabelle geschrieben werden können, wobei es dann hier einen Overwrite für Position, Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung für 2 dieser Datensätze gibt. Nicht ganz das, was ich benötige, aber naja.
Leider habe ich es bis jetzt auch noch nicht hinbekommen, die Werte aus dem HMI vorzugeben. Müssen hier INT bzw. DINT Werte übergeben werden oder skalierte, wie z.B. 2450,00 mm?

Danke nochmal


----------



## olitheis (27 Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich muss das Thema noch einmal auffassen:
Ich habe bei der Achse noch 2 Probleme:
1. Wir haben vor dem 9400 ein Netzschütz installiert. Was sich im Nachhinein als nicht sehr praktisch erwießen hat. Das Netzschütz wurde aus der SPS heraus angesteuert. Das Problem hierbei ist, dass die interne Kommunikation zwischen Regler und EtherCAT-Schnittstellen-Modul scheinbar erst zustande kommt, wenn der Regler auch seine 400V am Eingang hat. Z. B. beim Einschalten der Anlage (Kaltstart) läuft der Bus nicht korrekt hoch, da der lenze Regler mit Error INIT hängenbleibt. Ich beiß mich quasi in den eigenen Schwanz... Das Schütz ist also rausgeflogen, wie nutzen eine SM100 bei Not-Aus.
2. Nach jedem Spannungsfreischalten des Reglers muß die Achse neu referenziert werden. Ist das so gewollt bzw. normal?  
Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## cybertracepda (28 Februar 2011)

Es gibt am 9400er eine 24Volt Versorgung, die muss immer an sein, die Leistung bräuchtest du auch nicht wegschalten, da du ein SM100 verwendest. = STO Safe Torque off
Das mit dem Referenzpunkt ist auch klar, wenn der Regler ausgeschaltet wird, ist auch die Ref weg, könnte man zwar speichern mit einem Parameter.
Das mit Ethercat ist etwas ähnliches, du solltest den Teilnehmer nicht wegschalten, es gibt hier aber eine FB der den Ethercatbus wieder Initialisieren kann
IOF_DeviceReset, dort kannst du dann den Ethercatmaster reseten PLC-Library IO_Funktionen im mTC-Hilfesystem


----------



## olitheis (2 März 2011)

Danke nochmal für Deine Hilfe!


----------

